# Ken's Flake Food



## henningc

Has anyone here used Ken's flake food??? On another forum people rave about it. I got a freebee and my fish went bonko over it. I just ordered five types, likely should have asked before that, and wanted feedback from those fimiliar.

I'll keep the thread going once I have it.


----------



## Captain Jim Dandy

I've used it for couple years..don't know how to beat it.


----------



## jaysee

Here's the ingredient list for the regular premium flakes

*Main Ingredients: *salmon meal, brewers dried yeast, soy flour. Oat flour, corn gluten meal, shrimp meal, dried plankton, dried spirulina algae, dried kelp, lecithin, vitamin supplements a, d3, b12, biotin, thiamine (source of vitamin b1), natural colloring, ascorobic acid ( source of vitamin c). Dried bacillus subtilis fermentation product, dried bacillus licheniformis fermentation 


Salmon meal is the scraps from salmon processing plants - the bones, organs, scales, etc. The next *four* ingredients are garbage, and the fact that they are all listed in succession like that indicates a high probability that that garbage combines to be the bulk of the fish food. Adding wheat and stuff to food is a necessary evil, but some foods will go to excess with it as a way of cutting costs...at the expense of quality. The next source of protein is 6th on the list. shrimp meal - again, the scraps - heads, legs, shells. Very poor protein sources. Spirulina and kelp are good plant sources.

Based on the ingredients, far from a premium food. The fish liking the food is irrelevant to the quality.


Here's the list for the SUPER premium food

*Ingredients:* Fish Meal, Wheat Flour, Soy Flour, Shrimp Meal, Brewers Dried Yeast, Krill Meal, Soy Lecithin, Fish Oil, Emulsifier, Choline Chloride, Sorbitol, Propylene Glycol, Artificial Color, Spirulina, Yeast Extract, Calcium Phosphate, Anise Oil, Xanthophyll Pigments, L-Ascorbyl-2- Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Canthaxanthin, Manganese Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Calcium Iodate, Iron Proteinate, Cobalt Proteinate, Calcium Carbonate, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, dl-Alpha Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E Supplement), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K Activity), Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Ethoxyquin, TBHQ (preservative).

It's even worse.


----------



## Captain Jim Dandy

I go through a good bit of food..so prices tend to be important, jaysee...But I really want to feed high nutrient, healthy food. What do you feed, mainly jaysee?, my needs are mainly raising angelfish..flake as staple as soon as weaned off brineshrimp. I used NLS "Grow" for awhile, but it molded..


----------



## jaysee

You won't have to feed as much volume when feeding a higher quality food, as the fish get more nutrition from it.

It's been 4 years since I've fed my fish anything except NLS Thera A. I buy the 5 lb buckets, so it's been a while since I've bought food but I hear the ingredient list has changed on the NLS. I would like to hear from the company more about this. The old list was just stellar.


----------

